# what model am I remembering?



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

My dad had bought either a Sears or Craftsman blower back around 1969 or 1970. I remember it was a cream yellow chute with maybe a charcol gray engine and frame, the handle was chrome and was a Tee handle, it was only one speed, forward or neutral with a lever, and you adjusted the chute with a push pull rod. I think it was a single stage. Anyone have any idea what it was? I'm not sure if it is still at his house or not, will have to look the next time I'm there.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I took one from a friend to get it up and running again after a long time sitting, 5 to 10 years. it was his fathers as well. it was a single stage and has been cruising along working great since the semi resto.

There is a guy on ebay selling all the parts but no pics of the whole unit, I will see if I can find one.

It was 6 hp 24 inch wide. My friend says it works really well.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I had one like this in the 70's. It wasn't great, but it sure beat shoveling.
I included a picture of my current snow remover also.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

TD - I didn't think it was that big, but it's been decades since I saw it. I remember it working pretty good except for anything really wet, it was a pain to get running too.

Grunt - It wasn't THAT old, as for the other one - whatever works -


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe somthing like this one only yours was a different color
4 cycle all steel Snowblower


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I had seen pics before he brought it over and was shocked at how big a single stage it was.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

td5771 said:


> I had seen pics before he brought it over and was shocked at how big a single stage it was.


my buddy alexander has a craftsman like the one in the CL ad ( not as good looking though ) and its what i thought of when i read ths post. its not a small machine nor is it a light weight


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

disregard the chipper in the front of the pic, look behind it.

it is 6 hp 24 inch even has electric start


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

td5771 said:


> disregard the chipper in the front of the pic, look behind it.
> 
> it is 6 hp 24 inch even has electric start


 so which one spit out the hand the chipper or the blower


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Gotta love unintentional comedy.

That's part of an old halloween decoration. I would stick it in various places to startle people. Garden or car for my wife, mailbox for the mailman, kids beds etc.

I didn't even notice it when I posted the pics.

That's great


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

TD - That's real close, at least the colors look right, the chute is spot on. 
My dad's had solid tires with chains, this one looks maybe a little bigger.

Detdrbuzzard - nope on the red/white one, that looks maybe older.


----------

